# I need help!!!



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

So I started fishing last year, done tons of research on bass forums and youtube and anywhere I possibly can educate myself but I still can not catch any bass. I've spent hours at Ladue, hinkley, rocky river, shadow lake(prob not best use of time), all with no luck and no fish. 

I'm not giving up by any means and I can see myself really getting into this sport but I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I don't know if I'm getting bites and thinking its a snag and not setting the hook or what but I would really like to start catching fish. I do not have a boat but I have rented at hinkley and ladue but had no luck with bass at all. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Catching bass depends on what lake your at, time of year, water temp and tackle. PM me


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

First of all, stop fishing Hinckley. I've heard nothing good about the bass fishing there. Try Lake Medina. Plenty of shore to cast there. Try weed edges with a rubber worm. Work your lures slower. Or, try live bait. I catch plenty on worms and minnows.


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

bdawg said:


> First of all, stop fishing Hinckley. I've heard nothing good about the bass fishing there. Try Lake Medina. Plenty of shore to cast there. Try weed edges with a rubber worm. Work your lures slower. Or, try live bait. I catch plenty on worms and minnows.


I only went to hinkley probably twice, once fished off shore then the second time me and a buddy rented a boat and fished for probably 6-8hrs and didn't catch a single thing. Haven't been back since.

I mostly went to ladue last year and fished off the bank behind the boat house but didn't land any bass. Rented a boat an fished the same spot where I could visibly see the bass in the water but nothing was biting, for me at least. One time we rented a boat and there was a bass tournament going on so my theory of these fish being a myth is not true...

I've tried lie bait, jigs, cranks, worms, night crawlers, minnows and have had no luck so my guess is that it's a technique issue or I'm just not knowing the difference between a snag and a bite. In any case I need help


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

What action rod are you using? If you are using more of a medium or heavy rod yo could be missing hits. Usually when I bass fish ( especially up here when the fish are generally smaller) I use a light or ultralight rod... doing this you should be able to tell what is a hit vs a snag better. Also try smaller ponds with less fishing pressure, maybe if you know somebody who knows somebody with a farm pond... most times you just have to be real nice and just ask politely. And don't think there aren't big fish on small ponds, I got my largest bass last year in a pond that was less then an acre. Also try bass lake in geauga country, I think the park district rents boats out to use and they have some nice fish in there. Last but not least, use the forums here, if you want to go fishing just post it on here and there are a ton of nice people that will take you out.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would not recommend using a light or ultra light for bass... I catch plenty of big fish in nasty cover that would not end up in my net with light tackle... If you want to find big bass, your tackle needs to be up to the task of pulling them quickly from downed trees or heavy grass... The most important part of catching fish is finding the fish... You can throw whatever lure you want all day, but if you're not putting it in front of fish you will go home with a skunk... Also for me the hardest fish to catch are the ones I can see... The best advice I can give is try to learn where you are most likely to find fish, because you have no chance, otherwise


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's a medium-heavy rod with a spinner. It was a cheaper rod I purchased from Kmart. I'm looking for a baitcaster for a decent price, just haven't found one yet. But at this point I couldn't justify spending $100+ on a rod/reel to my wife since I haven't been able to catch anything yet!

Tom- for me I learn best hands on so if anyone is willing to take me out that would be greatly appreciated! I think I'm going to head out to ladue this afternoon and try my luck for a few hours.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I caught a lot of fish off shore over the weekend so I'm not sure if a lot of fish have moved up yet, so it may be tough from shore... So don't be discouraged. Good luck


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

Try finding some farm ponds or ponds in general to start out at if you can, it's almost impossible not to catch bass with whatever you use. I like using a small bluegill under a bobber for the big boys. Catch a bluegill with a worm and bobber. Same technique will work at larger lakes as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good old beetle spin with a purple grub will catch just about any bass under a foot.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

FishOff34 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a medium-heavy rod with a spinner. It was a cheaper rod I purchased from Kmart. I'm looking for a baitcaster for a decent price, just haven't found one yet. But at this point I couldn't justify spending $100+ on a rod/reel to my wife since I haven't been able to catch anything yet!
> 
> Tom- for me I learn best hands on so if anyone is willing to take me out that would be greatly appreciated! I think I'm going to head out to ladue this afternoon and try my luck for a few hours.


I'd be careful buying a bait caster. Imo they're a lot harder to throw and instead of flipping and pitching you'll just be untangling. I spent all last year with a spin outfit and medium rod and did fine for my first season out. I bought a bait caster and I'll break it in soon but from the early going it's way different than what I'm used too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

TrumbullCounty'sGreatest said:


> Try finding some farm ponds or ponds in general to start out at if you can, it's almost impossible not to catch bass with whatever you use. I like using a small bluegill under a bobber for the big boys. Catch a bluegill with a worm and bobber. Same technique will work at larger lakes as well.


Based on this aparantly I'm doing something completely wrong! I've tried several lures, worms and minnows and catch a thing!

I've witnessed my buddy's first attempts with a baitcaster and it wasn't pretty! Mostly untangling the whole first trip out with it!

I think my best bet is to go out with someone and have them show me some good spots and probably better techniques, if anyone is up for the challenge please let me know. 

Went to ladue for about an hour or so and nothing was biting, not even the bluegill so I decided to cut my losses and pack it up for the day, I may run out to Wallace tomorrow for a little while


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

LaDue can be tough. I've never had much luck there. Keep at it and you'll find your groove. The skunk still finds me from time to time (today) but it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

ducman491 said:


> LaDue can be tough. I've never had much luck there. Keep at it and you'll find your groove. The skunk still finds me from time to time (today) but it doesn't bother me as much.


Thanks, I guess it wouldn't bother me as much if I could finally catch a bass. I probably went out a couple dozen times last year and put my time in and never caught a thing. Some crappie and blue gill here and there but when you spend this much time trying to do something you would think I'd be discouraged but that's not the case, just frustrated because I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. 

If anyone's at Wallace tomorrow and hears someone carrying on like they won a million dollars, you'll know it was me and I finally caught a bass!! Hopefully this is the case. 

Everyone talks about water temp, in what ways does that effect the bass? What's an ideal temp/weather/time of year?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

1) baitcaster is far more accurate then spinning my buddy force me to use one and now I love um.(use a heavy lure)
2) now is transition time deep to shallow any bass angler will struggle 
3) get the basics floating rapala,spinner bait,Texas rig,jig N crawlers, and some floro (braid for baitcaster)
4)have someone set the baitcaster n keep that lure on till u can cast it. 
5) go crappie & eye fishing till June...

pm me in June we'll go to mogadore


----------



## MidMan (Mar 10, 2013)

Fishoff- I did not have any luck at Ladue until I bought a Hummingbird 120 portable fish finder...Wallace and Coe are high stressed lakes, but both do give-up some nice sized bass...PM me if you need any hints for Wallace or Coe...Good luck!


----------



## MidMan (Mar 10, 2013)

Agree with ballsst on the Baitcaster. If you head up to Fin Feather Fur or Rodmakers they will teach you how to set and cast it...


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

4 inch green pumpkin yamasenko Texas rigged. If u feel any resistance, it is a fish. Super easy to fish and very effective. Just cast, lift, let fall, reel a little, repeat. The water is still cold, it still early don't be discouraged. Try sunny lake park in aurora oh.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

ballast said:


> 1) baitcaster is far more accurate then spinning my buddy force me to use one and now I love um.(use a heavy lure)
> 2) now is transition time deep to shallow any bass angler will struggle
> 3) get the basics floating rapala,spinner bait,Texas rig,jig N crawlers, and some floro (braid for baitcaster)
> 4)have someone set the baitcaster n keep that lure on till u can cast it.
> ...


I think I'm going to stop at Fin on the way out to Wallace tomorrow and see if they have any combos for $50-60, if they do I'll give it a shot and see if someone can set it up for me there. 

I just picked up a rapala and a spinner, most everything else you mentioned I've had and used with no luck. I tried some drop shots at Ladue today with a rubber nose hooked and with a worm but no luck running it a foot off the bottom. 

I am going to hold you to that trip in June, I appreciate the offer.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

With baitcasters, buy cheap and you'll get junk. Don't waste money on a combo that is $100. Stick to spinning and pick up some rat-l-traps. Cast and cast til your arms fall off. Vary the retrieves and you'll catch a bass.

As mentioned, Medina Lake is a good place to start.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Buy a white roostertail. If there are fish in the area you will catch them.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunny Lake is a good slump buster. It's a pay lake but worth the $10 or so to catch 20 2-3lbrs. South east corner with a senko in green pumpkin or watermelon. The nice thing is you can fish almost all the way around it from shore.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

So many good tips. I would add everyone has their top lures. Probably everyone would agree you should have three or four basic types of lures in your box. A top water buzz bait or popper. I personally like the heddon baby torpedo for streams and a zoom horny toad for small lakes/ponds. Top water strikes are just awesome. Then something for the mid column. Any spinner bait will probably do. I use a mepps agila in line spinner. Last something to work the bottom either a worm Texas rigged or some jig variation. The point is with bass fishing there's so many baits out there you can spend easily hundreds of dollars with nothing to show for it. Get a couple of lures. Learn when to use then and stick with mastering them and you'll be good to go. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MidMan (Mar 10, 2013)

FIsh- save the 50-60 bucks and eventually put it towards a Abu Garcia rod with the new micro guide system. You feel every bump and thump a bass makes.


----------



## dumgrunt (Apr 18, 2014)

If you are just starting out, is stick with a 6'6-7' spinning rid for this season. As mentioned earlier by another reply, a Senko Texas rigged is a killer. I like to use it as a jerk bait, drag, and check out how to wacky rig. Buy a pack of a natural color like green pumpkin, black, and a white. Also as stated earlier a rattle trap is awesome. 
hinkley lake blows, I've caught bass there, but it's a tough lake. I would go to the Lilly pads and hammer that area until I ticked one off enough to bite.
I went to Wallace lake the other day, and caught a bass with a jig and craw, and one with a fluke.
I live near there and fish Wallace and Coe quite a bit. Medina lake is a good one, it has some nice sized bass and crappie in it.
Good luck.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

The best bplace to learn is a farm pond. Easy fishing, not hard to find the fish and you will learn alot from experience. Nothing beats experience. Good luck!


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I spent some time at wallace with a couple different worms texas rigged and wasn't able to get a bite. I tried a white rooster tail, one with a gold blade and one without, still nothing. Tried a shad crank bait, spent more time cleaning it off than fishing with it. I'm just gonna keep fishing, the more time I spend out there the better my chances are. Thanks for all the advice and help. 

I did stop at Fin on the way out and had a $50 baitcaster combo in my hands but had to put it down. I double checked and my rod is a medium 6'6" with the spinner so I'll just keep using that for now and see what I can get with it, hopefully this year I can catch a bass!


----------



## dumgrunt (Apr 18, 2014)

Go to Coe Lake, fish the Senkos wacky style. Just keep at it, and try new rhythms and methods. As far as baitcasters go, I'd save up for a better reel. To me the ones under $80-100 aren't built as good. I learned that lesson when I first learned em. You don't have to go and buy a $300 reel, but I would buy a good reel, and put it on an ok rod until you are ready to move up. Also bassresource.com has a ton of articles and threads on beginning fishing.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

"like" this n tackle warehouse on Facebook 

http://www.wired2fish.com/where-to-bass-fish/

go to Mogadore rent a boat!! I catch pike,bass on a 40$ bait caster combo!! (I've upgraded since then) WalMart 79$ combo abu


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

So do you guys think I should just keep the rod I have and just get a better baitcaster reel? I do not have a truck(right now) so I would prefer a rod that can separate which most of the combos have the solid rods. If so, any make/model preferences?


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Take with a grain of salt. I started fishing the rivers for bass last year and used a five foot ultra lite st croix which I was using for trout. Bad choice. Although everything I caught felt like a pig, I quickly switched rods. I bought a cheap shimano six foot six medium rod and have been happy since. I dont think a baitcaster reel is going to make a difference. I'm happy with revo s baitcaster I bought but last year I caught all my bass on a sahara spinnimg reel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I've taught some beginners how to fish recently - not so much because I'm an expert but because I still feel like I can relate to guys who have a lot to learn. There's a lot of opinions on how to start out (and most of the tips given here so far are good ones) but here's what I think:

1. Stick with the spinning rod. No, you don't get the accuracy and distance you'd get with a bait caster, but right now you're still learning. You don't learn to drive in a Camaro (and most of the guys I know that did wrecked it in short order). Super cheap spinning outfits are mostly crap, but there's a couple of good Shakespeare, Abu Garcia, and others in the $30 to $60 range. Main thing to look for is a smooth reel with the most bearings you can afford and a 6-6'6" rod that's flexible but not limp. Since you've already got an outfit, learn to make it work. Practice casting in a parking lot or your back yard. Lay a couple of hula hoops on the ground and practice hitting them.

2. Choose 3 baits and learn to fish them well. My personal favorites are a small spinner bait, a topwater of some kind (either chugger or stick bait), and, of course, a purple worm. Or you could replace the spin bait with a spinner (Rooster Tail). Or replace the chugger with a weedless frog. Or replace the worm with a deepwater crank bait. Stay away from jigs and the like that need to be fished in deep water or from a boat. Whatever you choose, learn how it behaves. Watch how it acts in the water. See how varying the retrieve causes a crank to wobble. How letting a spinnerbait fall through the water causes the blades to move in a certain way. Once you learn how a bait acts, buy a few different colors of the same bait. A dark spinnerbait will catch more fish in bright sunlight than a chartreuse one. A topwater that looks like a frog will catch more bass in weeds than one that looks like a shad.

3. Study the water you're fishing at. What's the temperature? What's the weather like? Is it sunny and the water is warm? Cold and choppy? Depth? Know as much as you can. Start learning what structure will hold bass and when. Like others are saying, right now is turnover time in lakes, which spreads bass out. But they'll gather at the edges of weeds and tight structure in the mornings and evenings, looking for last year's baby fish. Shallow water changes temperature more so than deeper water. Did a cold front just pass through? Is it transitioning from bright and sunny to cloudy? All these things will affect where bass could be.
When all else fails (like others have said), head to a farm pond. There you'll at least get a glimpse of bass behavior in a controlled setting.

4. There are two methods to bank fishing for bass that I use, and they depend on how much time I have. If I have plenty of time to fish, I'll cover one area that I believe to be holding bass with a couple of tried-and-true baits. Cast a few times with one, switch baits, cast a few times, switch, etc. After 10 minutes if no sign of activity I move on to the next spot and repeat the process. If I'm short on time, I choose the most likely spot and fish it to death. I'll try every lure and technique I feel could work for that spot. Or sometimes I choose one or two lures and cast everywhere - a bass might not see a lure only a foot or two away if the water is murky or structure is in the way. I usually fish my most aggressive lures first - top waters, big noisy crank baits - to get the active feeders. If none of those work, I switch to slower baits - texas-rigged worms, etc.

Again, these are just my opinions. I've been fishing from the bank with "inferior" tackle for years, and although I'd love to have a boat and better tackle, I have success because I fish the same spots with the same baits as often as possible - maybe not as much as "hardcore" fisherman but enough to feel like I'm accomplishing something. Trying to learn all the techniques for bass fishing - or any kind of fishing - right out of the gate is a recipe for frustration and disaster. And it's often hard for guys that have been fishing for half their lives and who spend hours on the water in their glittering boats and name-brand tackle to relate to the bank-fishing newbies. "My fav-o-rite bass bait is gotta be the Green Lunker-gitter XL7000 in size 4. Gits 'em every time!" Never mind that this bait must be fished from a 7-foot light-action graphite-titanium composite bait caster that costs as much as you paid for your first car and only really works the first few weeks of June in the post-spawn when the water is 72 degrees and the moon is half-full. Fishing shouldn't break the bank or require a PhD in aquatic biology. Get a couple of cheap baits, a decent rod and reel, go out a suck at fishing for a year, finally catch a couple of fish, learn from that, repeat next year and suck less. And, most importantly, have fun.

(P.S. My go-to bait is a Mini-King blue-black or chartreuse spinner bait)


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ironically my first car was a camaro but I didn't crash it! And i learned how to drive stick in a 66 mustang... but that's besides the point. 

I appreciate all the insight. I feel like my accuracy is decent and I've spent a ton of time last year trying a few different techniques. I've watched and read most of the new guy stuff on bassresources and put them to task in the water with no results. Most of what I did last year was texas rigged 4" watermelon. I grabbed a couple of my dads rooster tails and bought a fire tiger crank bait and a popper( I think that's what it's called) but mostly the rubber worm was what I spent most of my time with but wasn't able to catch a single thing. Tried sweeping it, tried jumping it all at diferent paces and sometimes did both in the same cast and I have had no luck. 

Sounds like I may need to put some time in with the spinners. I bought a white roostertail spinner with the tandem gold blades, is this good for this time of year or should I be using a darker color and/or silver blades? 

It seems like when I use the crank baits, either the hook gets caught on the line while I cast it or it just gets caught on algea/weeds while im cranking it in so I lost a little hope with them. Is there something I may be doing wrong with these? do I need to add a weight on the line or something? 

I'm gonna stick with the spinning reel for now, if I ever start catching some bass then I may need to upgrade.


----------



## dumgrunt (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't be afraid to get those lures dirty. If you get some salad on it, give the rod a nice jerk, sometimes it comes off, or can illicit a strike. I love fishing heavy cover and will lose the lures sometimes.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Different crankbaits run at different depths. The faster you reel, the deeper theyll dive. Plus cranks behave differently on spinning gear. You might be reeling too fast or using a deep runner thats hitting the bottom. Longer lips usually mean the bait will run deeper.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

FishNerd said:


> I've taught some beginners how to fish recently - not so much because I'm an expert but because I still feel like I can relate to guys who have a lot to learn. There's a lot of opinions on how to start out (and most of the tips given here so far are good ones) but here's what I think:
> 
> 1. Stick with the spinning rod. No, you don't get the accuracy and distance you'd get with a bait caster, but right now you're still learning. You don't learn to drive in a Camaro (and most of the guys I know that did wrecked it in short order). Super cheap spinning outfits are mostly crap, but there's a couple of good Shakespeare, Abu Garcia, and others in the $30 to $60 range. Main thing to look for is a smooth reel with the most bearings you can afford and a 6-6'6" rod that's flexible but not limp. Since you've already got an outfit, learn to make it work. Practice casting in a parking lot or your back yard. Lay a couple of hula hoops on the ground and practice hitting them.
> 
> ...


That is some good info right there. Keep at it we was all rookies at one time.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm convinced you're not keeping your bait in the strike zone long enough. Grab some golf clubs titilist,ping, Taylor made it doesn't matter and get the last tee time available,NO CART!! shank a few in the woods replace your divits....1/2 hr before dark break out the eagle claw collapsible spinning combo from dicks, tie on a gold floating rapala. Works like a Texas rig only it floats (buy a goldfish wound it mortality and watch what it does) simulate this.. Cast at at 45 degree angle. KEEP YO BAIT IN THE STRIKE ZONE 

this technique also works well with a florescent green shirt n weedwacker...


----------



## MidMan (Mar 10, 2013)

With the wind today, I kept it simple and dragged a night crawler along the bottom and ended up two nice Bass at Coe Lake.


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

MidMan said:


> With the wind today, I kept it simple and dragged a night crawler along the bottom and ended up two nice Bass at Coe Lake.


No one likes a show off! Nice catch, I'm gonna go to Wallace tomorrow and try my luck with a Texas rigged plastic and cast until my arm falls off! I may try a spinner as well but someone said to use the black/blue this time of year so I'll be making a pit stop at fin on the way. Wish me luck!


----------



## MidMan (Mar 10, 2013)

Not trying to show-off; just saying sometimes keeping a rig simple works too! Wallace was PACKED today! Good luck.


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Another goose egg at Wallace on Sunday afternoon. Saw some activity across from the spot I usually go to but a full day of splitting wood on Saturday meant there wasn't a chance in hell I was going to make my way to the other side! Picked up some white 4" worms and tried wacky style but got snagged a half dozen times and lost it twice so I went back to Texas style.

I might try to go sometime this week if the rain ever lets up, we'll see about that


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say the first thing you need to do is stay away from the Cleveland metroparks. You're in Cleveland so start hitting the harbor off of Cleveland. Gordon Park, East 72nd and Edgewater breakwall. Much better chance for a bass and a much bigger one too.


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

Try sunny lake park in aurora oh.
[i said:


> OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors.[/i]


Be prepared to purchase a permit for Sunny Lake if you are not an Aurora resident.


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Worst Fisherman EVER. said:


> Be prepared to purchase a permit for Sunny Lake if you are not an Aurora resident.


You have to get a separate permit? That seems foolish to me!


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

FishOff34 said:


> You have to get a separate permit? That seems foolish to me!


Yep. I live a mile and a half away in Streetstucky and I won't pony up for it. I get that its meant for the residents of Aurora, but come on. Still, Hudson does the same thing. I'm surrounded by great lakes I can't fish. Well...... yes, there's that too......I can't fish. lol


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Worst Fisherman EVER. said:


> Yep. I live a mile and a half away in Streetstucky and I won't pony up for it. I get that its meant for the residents of Aurora, but come on. Still, Hudson does the same thing. I'm surrounded by great lakes I can't fish. Well...... yes, there's that too......I can't fish. lol


Sounds like some aristocrats running Aurora and Hudson to me! I suppose if the tax payers $$ goes to funding the maintenance I could understand that(NOT!)


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally!!!!!! Caught my first bass...post picture later...back to fishing!


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

FishOff34 said:


> Finally!!!!!! Caught my first bass...post picture later...back to fishing!


:bananajump: Congratulations ! 

No doubt that picture is mostly for your wife.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishOff34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Worst Fisherman EVER. said:


> :bananajump: Congratulations !
> 
> No doubt that picture is mostly for your wife.


Definitely more for her than me! This isnt exactly a trophy bass or anything just really excited that I finally caught something. I will admit I saw some commotion on the top of the water, cast past it and reeled in slowly towards where they were at but none the less I caught one!

edit: This was shortly followed by me getting the lure snagged I lost it, then another crank, then one of my spinners...rough day for my tackle, great day for me!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

<<<<<


FishOff34 said:


> I will admit I saw some commotion on the top of the water, cast past it and reeled in slowly towards where they were at but none the less I caught one!>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me, and it worked.  I must admit I'm surprised that bass thought it could gulp down that huge lure, but then I don't know much about fishing.
> 
> ...


----------

